# Que and Cruz full results



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 20, 2009)

Grand Champion: Dizzy Pig
Reserve Champion: Virginia BBQ Pirates

Overall:
1 Dizzy Pig
2 Virginia BBQ Pirates
3 Tarheel Smokers
4 Diva Q
5 Checkered Pig
6 3 Eyz BBQ
7 P & D's BBQ
8 Cool Smoke
9 Wood Chix
10 Pork & Dean's BBQ Team
11 The Professor and Maryan
12 Lucky Dog
13 Chix, Swine & Bovine Bbq
14 Gooney Creek BBQ
15 Old Dominion Smokehouse
16 Cat Sass BBQ
17 Pigs On The Run
18 Buckner Brothers Barbequ
19 MOMM's Famous Cooking Te
20 Hogback Mnt BBQ
21 The Princess and the Pig
22 ACME Brothers BBQ
23 Tar River BBQ
24 Serial Grillers
25 Black Cat BBQ
26 Big Ugly's BBQ
27 Widespread BBQ
28 Just Smokin' Around
29 Texas Rib's & BBQ
30 Chads Dads BBQ
31 Big C's Stew and Que
32 M&H BBQ
33 Can’t Stop Grillin’
34 Get hooked BBQ
35 Smokin Jay's Byrd Mill B
36 Lazy Ass BBQ Crew
37 Po Boyz BBQ
38 Swine Not
39 The Pig's Ear
40 Hambones by the Fire
41 Ashburn Barbeque
42 Q-This! BBQ
43 A. W.'s BBQ
44 Big Knife Cooking
45 Up N $moke
46 The Crazy Rednecks' BBQ
47 Pavone Brothers BBQ
48 The Big Pig
49 Lyin Pigs
50 Hog Town Boys
51 Buckshot BBQ
52 Jackie's Crew BBQ
53 JD's Smokin Misfits
54 Andy's Old Coot Cafe Cor


Chicken:
1 Black Cat BBQ
2 Big Ugly's BBQ
3 Cool Smoke
4 P & D's BBQ
5 Hogback Mnt BBQ
6 Big C's Stew and Que
7 Just Smokin' Around
8 Lucky Dog
9 Tarheel Smokers
10 The Crazy Rednecks' BBQ
11 MOMM's Famous Cooking Te
12 Tar River BBQ
13 The Professor and Maryan
14 The Princess and the Pig
15 Chix, Swine & Bovine Bbq
16 Cat Sass BBQ
17 3 Eyz BBQ
18 Virginia BBQ Pirates
19 Jackie's Crew BBQ
20 Diva Q
21 Gooney Creek BBQ
22 Dizzy Pig
23 Pork & Dean's BBQ Team
24 Smokin Jay's Byrd Mill B
25 Po Boyz BBQ
26 Checkered Pig
27 The Big Pig
28 The Pig's Ear
29 Wood Chix
30 Lazy Ass BBQ Crew
31 Chads Dads BBQ
32 Serial Grillers
33 Big Knife Cooking
34 Old Dominion Smokehouse
35 Pigs On The Run
36 Buckner Brothers Barbequ
37 Widespread BBQ
38 M&H BBQ
39 Texas Rib's & BBQ
40 Andy's Old Coot Cafe Cor
41 A. W.'s BBQ
42 Pavone Brothers BBQ
43 Lyin Pigs
44 Ashburn Barbeque
45 Q-This! BBQ
46 Can’t Stop Grillin’
47 Hambones by the Fire
48 Swine Not
49 ACME Brothers BBQ
50 Up N $moke
51 Get hooked BBQ
52 JD's Smokin Misfits
53 Hog Town Boys
54 Buckshot BBQ


Ribs:
1 Dizzy Pig
2 The Professor and Maryan
3 Checkered Pig
4 3 Eyz BBQ
5 The Pig's Ear
6 Pork & Dean's BBQ Team
7 ACME Brothers BBQ
8 Hogback Mnt BBQ
9 Diva Q
10 Get hooked BBQ
11 Lucky Dog
12 Big C's Stew and Que
13 Serial Grillers
14 Virginia BBQ Pirates
15 Pigs On The Run
16 Chix, Swine & Bovine Bbq
17 P & D's BBQ
18 Buckshot BBQ
19 Pavone Brothers BBQ
20 Tarheel Smokers
21 Up N $moke
22 JD's Smokin Misfits
23 The Princess and the Pig
24 Lazy Ass BBQ Crew
25 Smokin Jay's Byrd Mill B
26 Can’t Stop Grillin’
27 Buckner Brothers Barbequ
28 Texas Rib's & BBQ
29 Cat Sass BBQ
30 Cool Smoke
31 Widespread BBQ
32 Gooney Creek BBQ
33 Old Dominion Smokehouse
34 Big Knife Cooking
35 A. W.'s BBQ
36 MOMM's Famous Cooking Te
37 Just Smokin' Around
38 Tar River BBQ
39 Wood Chix
40 Big Ugly's BBQ
41 M&H BBQ
42 Hog Town Boys
43 Q-This! BBQ
44 Ashburn Barbeque
45 Black Cat BBQ
46 Chads Dads BBQ
47 Swine Not
48 Hambones by the Fire
49 The Crazy Rednecks' BBQ
50 Lyin Pigs
51 Po Boyz BBQ
52 Jackie's Crew BBQ
53 The Big Pig
54 Andy's Old Coot Cafe Cor


Pork:
1 Tarheel Smokers
2 Can’t Stop Grillin’
3 Diva Q
4 Virginia BBQ Pirates
5 Pigs On The Run
6 Widespread BBQ
7 Hambones by the Fire
8 P & D's BBQ
9 Wood Chix
10 Old Dominion Smokehouse
11 The Professor and Maryan
12 Lazy Ass BBQ Crew
13 Q-This! BBQ
14 Gooney Creek BBQ
15 3 Eyz BBQ
16 Chix, Swine & Bovine Bbq
17 ACME Brothers BBQ
18 Get hooked BBQ
19 Cool Smoke
20 Up N $moke
21 Cat Sass BBQ
22 Dizzy Pig
23 Lucky Dog
24 Serial Grillers
25 Big Ugly's BBQ
26 Big Knife Cooking
27 Swine Not
28 Checkered Pig
29 M&H BBQ
30 Po Boyz BBQ
31 Chads Dads BBQ
32 Hogback Mnt BBQ
33 The Princess and the Pig
34 Just Smokin' Around
35 Black Cat BBQ
36 Ashburn Barbeque
37 Buckner Brothers Barbequ
38 The Big Pig
39 Pork & Dean's BBQ Team
40 Tar River BBQ
41 Buckshot BBQ
42 Lyin Pigs
43 MOMM's Famous Cooking Te
44 Pavone Brothers BBQ
45 Smokin Jay's Byrd Mill B
46 A. W.'s BBQ
47 Hog Town Boys
48 Texas Rib's & BBQ
49 The Pig's Ear
50 Big C's Stew and Que
51 Andy's Old Coot Cafe Cor
52 The Crazy Rednecks' BBQ
53 Jackie's Crew BBQ
54 JD's Smokin Misfits


Brisket:
1 Buckner Brothers Barbequ
2 Dizzy Pig
3 Virginia BBQ Pirates
4 Wood Chix
5 Checkered Pig
6 Texas Rib's & BBQ
7 Chads Dads BBQ
8 Swine Not
9 Old Dominion Smokehouse
10 MOMM's Famous Cooking Te
11 Pork & Dean's BBQ Team
12 ACME Brothers BBQ
13 Cool Smoke
14 Tar River BBQ
15 Tarheel Smokers
16 Gooney Creek BBQ
17 3 Eyz BBQ
18 M&H BBQ
19 Po Boyz BBQ
20 Diva Q
21 Cat Sass BBQ
22 Black Cat BBQ
23 Serial Grillers
24 Jackie's Crew BBQ
25 P & D's BBQ
26 Pigs On The Run
27 Chix, Swine & Bovine Bbq
28 Get hooked BBQ
29 The Princess and the Pig
30 Ashburn Barbeque
31 Widespread BBQ
32 Just Smokin' Around
33 Smokin Jay's Byrd Mill B
34 Andy's Old Coot Cafe Cor
35 Lucky Dog
36 Big C's Stew and Que
37 Hambones by the Fire
38 The Big Pig
39 A. W.'s BBQ
40 Big Ugly's BBQ
41 Lyin Pigs
42 Can’t Stop Grillin’
43 Hogback Mnt BBQ
44 Hog Town Boys
45 JD's Smokin Misfits
46 The Crazy Rednecks' BBQ
47 Q-This! BBQ
48 The Pig's Ear
49 The Professor and Maryan
50 Lazy Ass BBQ Crew
51 Buckshot BBQ
52 Up N $moke
53 Pavone Brothers BBQ
54 Big Knife Cooking


----------



## Larry D. (Jul 20, 2009)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Griff (Jul 20, 2009)

It's always fun to see some teams I've met show up on the scores. Congrats.


----------



## Aaron1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats to all who got calls.Danielle way to go 4th overall and a 180 too.Tim you are a class act donating your winnings to a good cause,
Bill by the sounds of it every one had a great time and the contest sounds very well run.
Aaron


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats to all who got calls. Ummmm Bill, we need pics!   

Pigs


----------

